

Euro bailout. Now banking risk morphs into geo-political risk - cwan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/newsnight/paulmason/2010/05/euro_bailout_now_banking_risk.html

======
bd_at_rivenhill
Excellent description of the public sector dimension of the current debt
crisis.

